# Rockingham, NC. 6 mo. old Male Gold. Ret. named Cooper needs a home



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I just received an email from a friend in Rockingham, N.C. that a man she works with needs to find a home for his 6 mo. old Male Golden Ret., named Cooper. He is neutered, up to date on shots, is on HW preventative, has AKC papers, gets along great with children. Don't think they have any other pets, so don't have info on cats and dogs.

I am trying to get more information, but thought I would post a few pics of him here.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He looks so sad. Did you give them the rescue contact info?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh Lord he is gorgeous! I hope he goes into a loving home soon. Are they asking for a fee?


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Karen wasn't there somebody in NC willing to take a dog in one of the shelters. Maybe they would be interested in Cooper. I can't find the post.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

That poor fella looks so sad. I hope he finds a home soon.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

goldencontriever3 said:


> Karen wasn't there somebody in NC willing to take a dog in one of the shelters. Maybe they would be interested in Cooper. I can't find the post.


You're probably thinking of me. I was going to adopt a Golden boy from the Gaston shelter, but he was reclaimed by his owner.

__________

I'm actually on the waiting list for a litter due this weekend, but since the puppies have not yet been born, I am more than willing to forfeit my deposit and adopt instead if it will save a Golden from being in a shelter.

Karen, do you have any idea why they need to rehome this guy?


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Bumping up to see if there's any more information on this boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

The lady that sent me the information said that she has a lady who just lost their 13 year Golden interested in him, but she has to discuss it with her husband.

Dexell: As nice as the offer is, don't change your plans about getting the puppy.
I don't even have the man's contact info yet. I think the reason they want to rehome him is they don't want to put the work into raising a puppy! 

No fee was mentioned.

I did tell Mary that this man should contact Golden Ret. Rescues and she said he wants him to go to a home, not a rescue. Can't believe someone would give up a 6 mo. old Golden.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> I did tell Mary that this man should contact Golden Ret. Rescues and she said he wants him to go to a home, not a rescue. Can't believe someone would give up a 6 mo. old Golden.


Too many people don't understand that most rescues are in homes, not in a facility. I hope he finds a good home. Thing is, a young dog like this would be adopted very quickly through a rescue. Lots of our younger dogs never even make it onto the "for adoption" page!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Merlins Mom*

Merlins Mom

I completely agree with you. If this couple who lost their Golden doesn't adopt him, I will work hard to get him to contact the rescues and hope that SOMEONE has a place for him!!


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Dexell: As nice as the offer is, don't change your plans about getting the puppy.
> I don't even have the man's contact info yet. I think the reason they want to rehome him is they don't want to put the work into raising a puppy!


Thanks, Karen. I'm still interested in finding out more about why they're rehoming him. If it is because they don't want to invest the time to raise him, I wouldn't hesitate to take him. Heck, I was ready to go get that gorgeous red boy on Monday! 

Or, if it turns out he needs to be transported to a rescue here in NC, I am more than willing to do that. Rockingham County is literally right next door to me, and I could take him as far south as Charlotte.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dexell*

Dexell

I don't have the details on him or even the man's info yet.
Hoping the couple that lost their Golden adopts him.
Thanks for you offer of transport!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cooper*

I received an email from Mary this morning, that the couple decided they were not ready for another dog yet.

Mary said she will find Cooper a home.

Dexell: I want you to go ahead with your plans for the puppy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*More info*

*More info*
Mary (the lady trying to help find a home) just sent me this email:

I just talked to Cooper's "mom", she want's to find him a home but, she is not in as big of hurry as her husband. She first and formost wants him to go to a loving home with someone that will take very good care of him. She just has not had any luck finding anyone she is comfortable with giving him to. So, I must say, kudos to her for that. She said she thinks they got Cooper too soon after loosing their other dog and she just has not been able to bond with him......


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I too hope this pup goes right into his adoptive home. Whether or not he goes into a faciilty, it must be so hard for a puppy to go from the only home he knows into a foster home then into his adoptive home. It just seems best for him to go right into his adoptive home, and I hope that if he does end up with a Golden Retriever rescue, that this does happen. Poor guy will be so confused


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

I haven't been able to get this poor guy out of my thoughts today!

Karen, if I PM you my email address, could you pass it on to your friend Mary? I really would like to meet this boy and see if he would be a good fit for my two.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Dexell1827 said:


> I haven't been able to get this poor guy out of my thoughts today!
> 
> Karen, if I PM you my email address, could you pass it on to your friend Mary? I really would like to meet this boy and see if he would be a good fit for my two.


Hoping this works out:crossfing
If not, I hope that boy finds his furever home soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dexell*

Dexell

If you pm me your email addy or email it to me: [email protected]
I will email Mary and I will give you Mary's phone numbers. Mary is the person dealing with the family and trying to find a home for Cooper.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dexell*

Dexell (Elizabeth)

I just emld and pm'd you Mary's email and phone numbers.

Thanks for wanting to meet this SAD boy!


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks, Karen. I'll be contacting Mary this evening!


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

Please keep us updated with what happens to Cooper! I love great endings for goldens that get adopted through members at GRF.

Good luck to Cooper and hope he founds a wonderful furever home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Elizabeth*

Elizabeth

Thanks! Let us know what happens. Mary is the person trying to help this family find a home for Cooper-she is a tireless dog advocate!!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow Karen, I am late to this post, but want to Thank you so much for all that you are doing to help poor little Cooper. He looks so much like my Tucker that My heart sank when I saw him. How do you not BOND with a new dog? My Frazier was my heart, my soul, and my love of my life. I miss him so much it hurts me every single day, but that has not for ONCE stopped me from opening my heart to Tucker and allowing him to feel my love for him. I quite frankly think its a piss poor excuse to give up on a dog that at this stage, is fully needing as much attention, positive reinforcement, and love and guidance that we can give them. Poor Guy. I hope it all works out and I can't wait to see how this all happily ends and what a gorgeous guy he turns out to be! Bless you Karen for all that you do.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

I tried to call Mary, but couldn't get through. I've sent off an introductory email, and we'll see how it goes from there. I have to say that this weekend would be the perfect time to welcome him into my home, as it is a long weekend off work for the Easter holiday and would give us more time to get acquainted with each other before diving back into the work week routine. Keeping my fingers crossed!!



Tuckers Mom said:


> How do you not BOND with a new dog? My Frazier was my heart, my soul, and my love of my life. I miss him so much it hurts me every single day, but that has not for ONCE stopped me from opening my heart to Tucker and allowing him to feel my love for him. I quite frankly think its a piss poor excuse to give up on a dog that at this stage, is fully needing as much attention, positive reinforcement, and love and guidance that we can give them.


I quite agree with this. I'm thinking there may be more to it, especially as it looks like the family may have a new baby in the house.


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

Dexell1827 said:


> I tried to call Mary, but couldn't get through. I've sent off an introductory email, and we'll see how it goes from there. I have to say that this weekend would be the perfect time to welcome him into my home, as it is a long weekend off work for the Easter holiday and would give us more time to get acquainted with each other before diving back into the work week routine. Keeping my fingers crossed!!


 
Good luck to you and hope Cooper is a good fit for your family. Crossing my fingers, toes and eyes for ya!

:crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Elizabeth*

Elizabeth

Were you able to leave a voice mail on her cell phone and her work phone?
Did you email her both places?

Tucker's Mom
I think Mary said that the dog they lost was a Bull dog and they just haven't bonded with Cooper.
Ugh!


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

I wasn't able to get through at all on either number, but I think the issue was on my end. My phone has been messed up since the big storms passed through NC last week. I did email her at both addresses, but haven't heard anything back yet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dexell*

Dexell

Be sure to send her your phone numbers.
Did you try calling from another phone?

Glad you emld her at both emails-let me know if you hear back.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

I just spoke with Mary and got contact information for Cooper's family. She'll be calling them first to give them a heads up, and then I'll be calling to speak with them.

Wish me luck!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Elizabeth*

Elizabeth

That is wonderful-you will do fine.
How did you finally reach her or did she reach you?
Keep us posted! So excited.
I will check back here in the morning-I'm always up at 5 AM.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Good luck! I love seeing Goldens in need end up with our dedicated GRF members.


----------



## 2-T's (Apr 20, 2011)

Im not near NC but I would scoop him up in a min. Why r they not able to keep him? He looks just like my Toby!


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Karen, she got my email and was able to reach me at home. 

I'll have to wait until the morning to call Cooper's family; Mary spoke with them first and they asked that I wait to call since their children are already down for the night. Completely understandable, but I probably won't get much sleep myself now. 

I'll be sure to update here after I speak with them in the morning.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Elizabeth*

Elizabeth

So glad you and Mary talked and let us know after you speak with the family in the morning.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, I just spoke with Cooper's family. He sounds like a wonderful boy (as we could tell from the pictures) who needs lots of love and attention that they don't have time to give. I asked if they are 100% sure that they are ready to let him go, and she needed time to think about it. They'll call me back if they are, and I'll go meet and pick him up this afternoon.

And there is more to the story than failure to bond.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Elizabeth*

Elizabeth

Do you have a time to go meet him today?
What more is there to the story.
Thank you for calling them-keep us posted.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

I just spoke with the family again, and I'll be picking up Cooper between 3:30 and 4:00 this afternoon!!! 

The hardest thing for me is going to be the fact that there are four children in the family. Taking this sweet boy away from his "kids"...that's going to do me in, I just know it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Elizabeth*

Elizabeth

That is so exciting.
Did they say if they know he gets along with other dogs? I would think so.
Are they going to give you all his vet records, and if he is microchipped.
I know it will be hard to take Cooper from the kids, but I am sure it is much better for Cooper, since they aren't willing to put the time in to love him and take care of him.

When we adopted Tucker, I felt bad too, the wife and little girl were crying, but I knew it was best for Tucker.

What are the other reasons they are giving him up?

**Have you told Mary and Trish? They will be excited.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

Good luck to you! I love happy endings.

Maybe she'll make arrangements for the kids to be somewhere else when you pick him up. I think that would be easier for everyone involved.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Best of luck, Im sure you will give this boy all the love and attention he needs.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

So happy to learn that Cooper is going to a loving family. Perhaps you send the kids picture updates of Cooper if their parents allow?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so glad Cooper has foudn a new loving home. PICTURES!!


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

The family has changed their mind after breaking the news to their teenage daughters. They have decided they are not ready to rehome Cooper at this time. I've asked them to please continue to consider what is best for Cooper in this situation and to call me if they reach a decision today. I'm hoping I'll hear back from them again that they're ready and I can rush over and get him.

Karen, I've sent you and the other ladies an email with more detail. I don't want to post too much publicly before I have Cooper in case the family comes looking for this post.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Elizabeth*

Elizabeth

They are just crazy!
Can you call Mary?
Did you email her at both addresses?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Elizabeth*

Elizabeth

It is very unfair of this family to put you through such an emotional roller coaster.

I think if you called Mary it might be a good idea.

I am so sorry about this.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm sure it is hard to give him up but I hope they do what is best for Cooper. If they were looking to re-home him there must have been a very good reason. I pray they do the right thing.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

* Dear Lord, Prayers for this sweet sweet boy*

c'mon people. This Dog is NOT in a good place right now. He needs constant love, companionship, leadership, and structure. Poor sad boy. Everyone please pray with me that the right thing happens here. They Clearly do not have a CLUE what it takes to properly care for, and raise up this breed to it's potential. They are acting out of selfishness, and I am so sad for Cooper. I hope all works out for everyone involved. So Sad.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

I just rcvd. an email from Mary and Elizabeth knows, too, apparently the family has changed their minds about finding another home for Cooper-the children were very upset.

I am very sorry that Elizabeth might have been hurt by this. We had no way of knowing that this would happen.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

It is a sad situation and very frustrating, but I would do it all again in a heartbeat if there was a chance for a different outcome. 

I'd like to give the family the benefit of the doubt and think that perhaps it took almost giving Cooper away to realize how bonded they truly were to him, but I'm afraid it may be more a situation of parents placating crying children by saying nevermind, we'll keep him. I would hope they could be strong enough to realize what would be best for Cooper in the long run, but I realize not everyone can do that. I just hope Cooper doesn't end up paying for their decision.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sorry you've been pulled back and forth. Perhaps you could hold onto their contact info and check back with them in a few weeks to see how it's going. They may decide later it's best to let him go.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Elizabeth*

Elizabeth

I won't be surprised that they change their minds, again.
Thank you for being so willing to help Cooper.
You are an angel!


----------

